# Silver Guru - Him Good Fella!



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, I got myself a Benrus Electronic off the bay a weeks or so ago, and whilst it was working (just), it needed more doing than I could manage, especially since the movement came out thru the crystal! (BTW, Benrus told you that on the back, so that saved hacking away at the case) :yes:

A word with the Silver Guru (Paul) and off it went for a fettling. Came back to-day and it's a cracker. Goldtone case, dial a sunburst olive green to brown at the edges with BLUE inlaid gold hour batons interspersed (good word at this time on a Tuesday) with three shield shaped Blue inlaid batons containing Roman Numerals at VI, IX and XII in gold on the blue background. The III position is eaten by the date wheel :thumbup:

Paul gave the case a polish and recommended a new crystal, as the dial was so fine. I'm glad I went along with this - you can tell I've fallen in love with this one, can't you? Paul tells me its an ESA movement from 1970, 9154. It has a wonderful sweep seconds hand with the "electric lightning symbol" that just glides wonderfully round the dial, but it also has a nice mechanical sounding tick at a high rate - Paul tells me its 28,800 bph. :tongue2:

Why am I telling you all this? Well, try as I might, I've tried to photograph it direct with my good digital camera, and the wife's cheapie, and I've tried to scan it on the scanner, but I'm damned if I can get a picture that shows it off at all. I've tried with a lightbox and without, on a dark background and on a light one, all to no avail. Tried Photoshop, Roxio and Paint Shop to tart the piccie up, just doesn't want to work at all!









The crunch is that this is bl**dy annoying, 'cos you can't see what a job Paul has made of this watch! This watch is just under 40 years old, and looks like it was bought maybe a year ago! A superb re-furbishment and service, thankyou again Paul - I can't recommend our resident Electric Guru enough - if you have a problem electric watch - you know who to call! :clap: :notworthy: :cheers:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mel said:


> Goldtone case, dial a sunburst olive green to brown at the edges with BLUE inlaid gold hour batons interspersed (good word at this time on a Tuesday) with three shield shaped Blue inlaid batons containing Roman Numerals at VI, IX and XII in gold on the blue background. The III position is eaten by the date wheel :thumbup:


What a description Mel! ...you make it sound like a $64,000 watch :lol: it's just a Benrus from the 1970's...orginal selling price was probably about US$100  .

But the dial _*is*_ particularly nice on this one...I should have taken a photo while I had it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Goldtone case, dial a sunburst olive green to brown at the edges with BLUE inlaid gold hour batons interspersed (good word at this time on a Tuesday) with three shield shaped Blue inlaid batons containing Roman Numerals at VI, IX and XII in gold on the blue background. The III position is eaten by the date wheel :thumbup:
> ...


Well, I plugged the $100 dollars into the Inflation Converter, and in to-day's money the Benrus would have cost around $580 or say Â£348 approximately :yes: so it would have been a good way up the range in it's time!

So I'm happy to describe it thus Paul! More importantly, it's running as well as it looks after Paul's fettling, and you can't see the chisel marks at all (JOKE!! :lol: ) I must keep trying to get a picture, the problem is you just cannot see the blue colour in the batons against the brown sunburst, and it *IS* such a nice dial in real life :notworthy:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mel said:


> This watch is just under 40 years old, and looks like it was bought maybe a year ago! A superb re-furbishment and service, thankyou again Paul - I can't recommend our resident Electric Guru enough - if you have a problem electric watch - you know who to call! :clap: :notworthy: :cheers:


I would second that, after Paul resurrected my Chrono Quartz yesterday - and I think you need to try photographing it again Mel. paul told me about your watch yesterday and I'd love to have a look


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Top man that masked crusader made a nice job of my rotary electric always get my electric stuff


----------

